

The Limits of User Reviews: A Study of TripAdvisor and Yelp - aknicol
http://www.tripexpert.com/articles/limits-of-user-reviews

======
kosei
_Almost half of 1-star reviews of luxury hotels complain about service... Of
course, hotels should be penalized for stuffy, unpleasant, and brusque
service. But by how much? Is service really more important than the comfort of
the rooms or the convenience of the location?_

Such an interesting point, especially paired with the additional survey point
(24% of people care about it as their #1 reason). It is one of the things that
I do miss about Zagat being a top user guide - you could prioritize the things
you cared about most (food, service, decor -- or cost), whereas a simple 1-5
rating does not give you that level of granularity unless you want to sift
through reviews individually.

However, unfortunately that's a problem that TripExpert doesn't seem to solve
with their new TripExpert Score
([http://www.tripexpert.com/about#score](http://www.tripexpert.com/about#score))

~~~
aknicol
Good point about Zagat. True, there's no granularity in the TripExpert Score.
But at least you know that some factors aren't being weighted in an
overwhelmingly disproportionate way like service (for example) is on
TripAdvisor.

